# Any other alternatives to eti internet services in Abu Dhabi?



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Well I signed up for etisalat triple play and it has been 2 weeks already and its not just the wait - its everything.

anybody knows any other alternatives ? 
I know there are alternatives for cable TV but internet I am not sure.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

only other alternative is DU and that's if they are in your area, welcome to the world of having to use service providers that are crap and having no other options.


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

zin said:


> only other alternative is DU and that's if they are in your area, welcome to the world of having to use service providers that are crap and having no other options.


I would make my peace with monopoly but customer service is w/o exaggerating non-existent. I got over many things in here but this one (poor customer service) is really bothering me and I just cant help it.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

EXPAT09 said:


> I would make my peace with monopoly but customer service is w/o exaggerating non-existent. I got over many things in here but this one (poor customer service) is really bothering me and I just cant help it.


Then you are doomed to live a life of misery in Dubai.


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

zin said:


> Then you are doomed to live a life of misery in Dubai.


I know and that is for now not for long. Escape plan is in order 
I will be moving back as soon as I get the offer from one of the 5 companies I want to work for.


----------

